# 2.5 gallon



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

what i was able to accomplish, it started like this:








and ended like this:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That looks very good! What are the plants in there? I recognize the HC, of course, and the hairgrass, but what is the red plant in the left rear? And, those on the right?

Are you going to fill the tank with water now?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Everytime I see a lush, thick carpet of HC like that I get SOOOOO jealous! (I still don't have to courage to try it again after losing mine.)

Anyway, great job!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> That looks very good! What are the plants in there? I recognize the HC, of course, and the hairgrass, but what is the red plant in the left rear? And, those on the right?
> 
> Are you going to fill the tank with water now?


I forgot what the red plant in there was, some kind of rotala, I also have regular baby's tears, on the right is bacopa monnieri and anubias nana, I replanted some of the hc in different spots, added dw with weeping moss on it and some nana petite and filled 'er up.
















she sits next to my nano terrarium that has emersed hc, riccia and a. nana








with a diy cannister filter:
















you can track the progress of it in the "2.5 twig scape" link in my sig.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Impressive! 

Could you please describe the setup you used to get the HC to grow that well? Type of light, wattage, duration, how you retained the humidity, ventilation, substrate, all the good stuff.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

sure, check here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/50631-2-5-gall-emersed-w-mud.html
I have a glass top on it that came with the tank
Lights were on any where from 12-15 hours a day (I had no worry for algae because it was an emersed setup)


----------

